# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Κοινά >  Απορία για μίμηση ήχων

## nikos90

μπορούν τα κοινά καναρινιά να μάθουν από μικρά άλλες φωνές??? π.χ έβγαλα μικρά και σκέφτηκα να τα βάλω να μάθουν να κελαηδάν σαν αηδόνια... γίνεται ή δεν έχω ελπίδες..?

----------


## Gardelius

*Παρε μια γεύση,...νομιζω οτι θα σε βοηθήσει!!
*

----------


## xarhs

νικο μπορεις να επηρεασεις το κελαηδημα των καναρινιων σου οταν ειναι μικρα με διαφορους ηχους........ αλλα μην φανταστει τραγικες διαφορες. λιγες εως ελαχιστες διαφορες

----------


## Gardelius

> νικο μπορεις να επηρεασεις το κελαηδημα των καναρινιων σου οταν ειναι μικρα με διαφορους ηχους........ *αλλα μην φανταστει τραγικες διαφορες. λιγες εως ελαχιστες διαφορες*


_Αν και διαφωνώ ,,...ψαχνω ενα βιντεο που καναρινι μιμείται καρδερίνα!_

----------


## xarhs

εγω αυτο ξερω τα λιγα χρονια που ασχολουμαι...........

----------


## Βασιλεία

Εμενα το δικό μου το αρσενικό όταν ήταν 1-2 μηνος έκανε μόνο δύο τσιου τσιου και του έβαζα να ακούει από τ YouTube αλλΑ καναρίνια και τωρα έχει βελτιωθεί πολύ...αλλΑ να πω ότι δεν ηταν και δεν ειναι συνεχόμενο το κελάηδισμα του ενώ ειναι αρσενικό ποτέ δενέκανε συνεχόμενα..αλλΑ ένα μικρό γύριστο κ πιστεύω βοήθησε τ το ότι τ έβαζα να ακούει...

----------


## δημητρα

οχι φιλε δεν μπορει να μιμηθει το αηδονι και ειδικα το αηδονι.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σίγουρα με επαναλήψεις και καλές συνθήκες μπορούν να αποτυπώσουν κάποιες φωνές και το κελάηδημα διδάσκεται .Αυτό εξάλλου κάνουμε βάζοντας δασκάλους στο κοπάδι μας. Όμως η συζήτηση είναι λάθος και θα καταλήξει σε αναλύσεις που θα έχουν πολλές υποθέσεις . Το λέω επειδή υπάρχουν πολλοί παράμετροι, από τα κουράγια του πουλιού έως τι ήχο κάνει ο απορροφητήρας της κουζίνας λ.χ . Το σίγουρο είναι πως πάνω απ΄όλα είναι το ¨μεράκι¨ του πουλιού . Τώρα ένας που θέλει να βάλλει αηδόνια , καρδερίνες κλπ πουλιά θα βελτιώσει το κελάηδημά τους όμως δεν θα κάνει πάρα πολλά πράγματα και ιδιαίτερα όχι με προχειρότητες ....

----------


## nikos90

μαλιστα! από ότι κατάλαβα δεν θα γινει  κάτι το ιδιαίτερο όποτε ας το αφήσω να μην κουράζω και τα πουλάκια μ...σας ευχαριστώ ολους

----------


## οδυσσέας

ολα τα πουλια μπορουν να μιμηθουν αλλους ηχους γενικα. κανε μια προσπαθεια, μονο ετσι θα μαθεις.




αλλα μην περιμενεις αυτο που θα μαθει το καναρινι σου, να το πουν και οι απογονοι του.

----------


## xarhs

αυτο δεν το ειχα ακουσει ποτε. 

κωστα  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Gardelius

*Αυτό το βίντεο έψαχνα!!!!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## nikos90

ε ναι... σίγουρα όχι...μια δοκιμή θα με πησει και ποια είναι η κατάλληλη ηλικία να τα βαλω? τώρα είναι 20 ημερών

----------


## Gardelius

> ε ναι... σίγουρα όχι...μια δοκιμή θα με πησει και ποια είναι η κατάλληλη ηλικία να τα βαλω? τώρα είναι 20 ημερών


*Ξεκινα απο τωρα,...* :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

χτες μιλαγα με καποιον ο οποιος ηταν ζωοτεχνης ή ζωολογος δεν θυμαμαι τεσπα και μου λεει: 
(ξερεις γιατι το αηδονι δεν μπορουν να το μιμηθουν τα αλλα πουλια? λογο οτι το αηδονι εχει 1 φωνητικη χορδη παραπανω απο τα αλλα)  :Icon Rolleyes: 
λετε να ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## johnakos32

Μπορει να ισχυει ! Τα καναρινια να μην μπορουν να πατησουν σε νοτες αηδονιου. Επισης αν ξερω καλα τα τιμπραδος μπορουν να μιμιθουν αλλους ηχους αλλα απο αλλα καναρινια οχι απο αλλα ειδη πτηνων δεν ξερω...

----------


## tasosziak

> _Αν και διαφωνώ ,,...ψαχνω ενα βιντεο που καναρινι μιμείται καρδερίνα!_

----------


## Gardelius

Τάσο, είναι τρομερο το πουλακι αυτό !!!!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

ενας φιλος εχει ενα καρδερινοκαναρο και μου λεει οτι μιμιτε πολυ ευκολα αλλα... αυτος δεν ειναι τοσο τυχερος, και αυτο γιατι εχει πολλα σπουργιτια εκει που μενει... τη συνεχεια καλα την φανταζεστε   μ....... τον ανεβαζει μ...... τον κατεβαζει... :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Νίκο εμένα του πατέρα μου ένα αρσενικό καναρίνι από πβγήκε πολύ μικρό άκουγε τα αηδόνια σε ήχο αλλά άκουγε και τον μπαμπά του ... 
οπότε αν τον ακούσεις τον μικρό τώρα έχει δέσει και τις δυο μελωδίες πολύ ωραία ...
Απλά να ξέρεις πως συνέχεια μα συνέχεια τα πουλιά εμπλουτίζουν και βελτιώνουν  τις μελωδίες τους οπότε καλό θα ήταν απο τώρα να ξεκινήσεις να βάζει ...
Εμένα και ενήλικο αρσενικό κλέβει νότες ...!!!

----------


## Alekos

με ποιο τρόπο θα μπορούσα να μάθω στα μικρά μου ήχους (αν υφίσταται αυτό)και από ποιο μήνα και μετά?

----------


## περος

θα σου πω τι κανω εγω. βαζω τους ηχους που αρεσουν σε εμενα απο ηληκια 30 ημερων σχεδων μεχρι και τον νοεμβριο - δεκεμβριο που θα ολοκληρωθει τελειως το καθε πουλι 3 ωρες το πρωι και 3 ωρες  το βραδυ μεχρι να κοιμηθουν οχι ομως την ωρα που κοιμουνται.ενδιαμεσα δεν βαζω τιποτα για να ξεκουραζονται

----------

